# Anyone here recognize this??



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

The valve or the "Monoflow "T" ? Anyway, yes.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Not the tee in that orientation. Is that hot water or steam system?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

This one is not the original valve, the original valve labeled Detroit. . From a circ 1890 house..low pressure counterflow steam system. Sadly, new boiler near piping is wrong. Will be re piping correctly. .. by the way, this house have 3/8 glav. hot water recirculation line and not connected. .. dumbass plumber..

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Counterflow? Keep us posted sounds interesting.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

RJ, how is counterflow different than one pipe? Or two pipe, for that matter


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

On counterflow steam system, the main pipe is used for supply and return, much be larger pipe with dropped header feed.. branches can't be more than 100 ft. . And most importantly, the system works with OZS not lbs!!!

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> On counterflow steam system, the main pipe is used for supply and return, much be larger pipe with dropped header feed.. branches can't be more than 100 ft. . And most importantly, the system works with OZS not lbs!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


Is counterflow the same as "one pipe" steam? All one pipe I see here is large hand valve, no extra tee.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

No, one pipe will usually have their own dry/wet return pipe, while counterflow is one pipe only for both purpose, drip leg is a much on each branch near boiler .

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> No, one pipe will usually have their own dry/wet return pipe, while counterflow is one pipe only for both purpose, drip leg is a must on each branch near boiler .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> No, one pipe will usually have their own dry/wet return pipe, while counterflow is one pipe only for both purpose, drip leg is a much on each branch near boiler .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


One pipe I am familiar with is large (1&1/4"?) hand valve into bottom of radiator. No other pipe connected to radiator. Opposite end up high is chrome air vent. Hand valve all the way open or it doesn't work. Ounces versus lbs on boiler. Must be a way to run one pipe steam (advantage=no traps), with small mains (one pipe requires larger pipe size to allow condensate to pass steam)?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Informed that I got the job, re piping the existing boiler and improvement on the entire system. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Informed that I got the job, re piping the existing boiler and improvement on the entire system.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk














RJ, get us before and after pictures please.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Will do!

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------

